# Rescinded Westgate Timeshare need help



## Nicolej (Jun 18, 2017)

I rescinded my Westgate timeshare a couple days after I got it, about 3weeks ago. I received a phone call that I have to pay the closing cost of 2,000 but haven't received a refund of my down payment.. Has anyone else went through this? What should I do?


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 18, 2017)

Let's hope that the sales office just hasn't gotten notified of your rescission. Did you tell the caller that you rescinded within the allowable timeframe and are just awaiting refund of your down payment? Did you tell them that you have proof of mailing from the post office?

Knowing Wastegate as we do, it would come as no surprise to have a salesweasel call to try to save the sale. We've heard of them calling and telling people that their reason for rescinding 'isn't good enough' (no reason is asked or expected). They may just preying on your anticipation of the refund. They have up to 45 days for the refund to get to your credit card, yet no 'progress report' on the rescission is required.

Assuming you have the necessary proof that you sent the letter in time, just don't answer any calls from them. Let the salesweasel sweat, not you. The letter will work it's magic, and nothing said on the phone is binding.

Jim


----------



## Nicolej (Jun 18, 2017)

Passepartout said:


> Let's hope that the sales office just hasn't gotten notified of your rescission. Did you tell the caller that you rescinded within the allowable timeframe and are just awaiting refund of your down payment? Did you tell them that you have proof of mailing from the post office?
> 
> Knowing Wastegate as we do, it would come as no surprise to have a salesweasel call to try to save the sale. We've heard of them calling and telling people that their reason for rescinding 'isn't good enough' (no reason is asked or expected). They may just preying on your anticipation of the refund. They have up to 45 days for the refund to get to your credit card, yet no 'progress report' on the rescission is required.
> 
> ...


Thank you, yes they say it has been cancelled I'm just afraid they will try to pull money off of my debit card.


----------



## Passepartout (Jun 18, 2017)

If they do that, you can make them VERY sorry they did. I think it's safe to say they won't. That said, I'd watch that account pretty often until the refund posts.


----------



## icydog (Jun 18, 2017)

Nicolej said:


> I rescinded my Westgate timeshare a couple days after I got it, about 3weeks ago. I received a phone call that I have to pay the closing cost of 2,000 but haven't received a refund of my down payment.. Has anyone else went through this? What should I do?


Hi Nicole, 

Are you saying they are charging you $2000 in closing fees on a timeshare you rescinded? That's crazy!  Did you follow the rescission instructions to the letter? Did you send your rescission notice to Westgate, certified mail-return receipt requested? If so they cannot charge you anything, including your down payment and closing costs


----------



## VacationForever (Jun 18, 2017)

I think someone else reported something similar on TUG a couple of months ago, where the resort took closing costs on a rescinded timeshare.  Do a search on TUG or if someone remembers that thread to please post it here on the outcome.


----------



## icydog (Jun 18, 2017)

VacationForever said:


> I think someone else reported something similar on TUG a couple of months ago, where the resort took closing costs on a rescinded timeshare.  Do a search on TUG or if someone remembers that thread to please post it here on the outcome.



I wonder if the repayment of closing costs has been added to the Wyndham contract?


----------



## Nicolej (Jun 18, 2017)

icydog said:


> Hi Nicole,
> 
> Are you saying they are charging you $2000 in closing fees on a timeshare you rescinded? That's crazy!  Did you follow the rescission instructions to the letter? Did you send your rescission notice to Westgate, certified mail-return receipt requested? If so they cannot charge you anything, including your down payment and closing costs


Yes I did it all, thank you. I will contacting them tomorrow.


----------



## carl2591 (Jul 8, 2017)

and again WASTEGATE aka Westgate lives up to their name.. I wish every one after buying a week there would find tug and rescind the contract. but that will never happen. too many clue less buyers.   Its ashamed david S. and his company are such lowlifes.. I know I would NEVER own there even if the week was given to me and MF paid for 10 yrs.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2017)

Wish the OP would come back and tell us the end result. Did Westgate end up keeping the closing costs?


----------



## Nicolej (Jul 8, 2017)

No it was a scam, they wanted me to talk to my closing officer so he could once again try to give me a (Better Deal) I declined and got back the money I put on my card but not the cash I gave them. I have tried to reach them about it but it's all a run around. I'm just happy to be out of the contract!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2017)

Nicolej said:


> No it was a scam, they wanted me to talk to my closing officer so he could once again try to give me a (Better Deal) I declined and got back the money I put on my card but not the cash I gave them. I have tried to reach them about it but it's all a run around. I'm just happy to be out of the contract!!


So did they put all the money back on the card. The value of the card + cash, but put it all on the card? They probably have no way to provide a cash refund, so just put it all on the card.


----------



## Nicolej (Jul 8, 2017)

No just the value of the card.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 8, 2017)

Nicolej said:


> No just the value of the card.


You may still get it back. They probably have to cut and mail a check. So it may take a while. If you don't get in a couple months, write up a demand letter and send it to Westgate.


----------



## Nicolej (Jul 8, 2017)

Thank you, I sure will. Everyone on this post has such a big help


----------



## carl2591 (Jul 9, 2017)

Congrats on saving your self many year of HELL.. now go find one on the resell list here or other sites and remember to STAY away from Westgate, Diamond, Fiesta for the most part.. They tend to be owner unfriendly for the most part.


----------



## Jry14 (Jul 11, 2017)

I have a question:
My husband and I are cancelling our timeshare. Our down payment was put on their credit card. Will we be able to get that back?
Who do I call? I'm also writing the letter because it hasn't been 10 days. We don't have our credit cards yet.


----------



## Nicolej (Jul 11, 2017)

It took me sometime to get all my money back right at a month. But write your letter like it says sign and date it, make sure you get it posted marked for the date that's it sent then wait. DONT ANSWER THEIR CALLS AT ALL. They will send you an letter stating it was canceled


----------



## Jry14 (Jul 11, 2017)

Nicolej said:


> It took me sometime to get all my money back right at a month. But write your letter like it says sign and date it, make sure you get posted marked for the date that's it sent then wait. DONT ANSWER THEIR CALLS AT ALL. They will send you letter stating it was canceled


Okay. Thank you so much. What do I do about the credit card will i still have to pay it?


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 11, 2017)

Jry14 said:


> Okay. Thank you so much. What do I do about the credit card will i still have to pay it?


The payment made to the credit card will be refunded so it should take the balance back to $0. You may still have the credit card, though you can cancel that directly with the credit card company that holds the card.


----------



## carl2591 (Jul 12, 2017)

If you do get the credit card make sure you call straight away and get it canceled. It will not effect your credit if done quickly. 

Good advise for all watching along is to NEVER open credit at a timeshare tour.. IF you can't afford a down payment in CASH, you don't need it in most cases.   We have a credit freeze on our credit files which makes it: 1.) hard to randomly open new credit, and 2.) it highly prevents ID theft and getting random credit set up in your name you did not open. Forget the @LifeLock type services they only put a fraud alert on your file, which for the most part is worthless.. When they try to run a credit inquiry it comes back blank.. easier to say no and walk out/

I would do a quick check of your credit files if you have not done that recently at Annualcredit.com or CreditKarma.com  both are free, NO sign up for a free trial program, and you can see what is going on. Then go to the three credit agencies and do a credit freeze to help protect your good credit.   Check out Clark Howard /credit freeze info 
http://tinyurl.com/ybosshe5

just remember to say on top of this. One good reason to use existing credit card if do a down payment if you have 60 days to dispute the charge when you cancel and with new card you may loose that feature.


----------

